# Macky juggling at Princeton Fall 2010



## macky (Nov 7, 2010)

A not-very-stable but decent run of 5-club cascade, among other things.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome, Macky!


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 7, 2010)

lol, I remember seeing this, I was so impressed


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 7, 2010)

Ah man, the ending of the ring juggling was cut off!

Also the foot thing was amazing.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 7, 2010)

Woo Hoo! GO GO Macky!


----------



## Gavin (Nov 7, 2010)

lol at the house music they played ALL day.


----------



## macky (Nov 7, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Also the foot thing was amazing.


The foot thing only took me about a month to learn. I've been working on 5 clubs since 2004! (but then I did a lot more of cubing instead for a while.)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 7, 2010)

macky said:


> (but then I did a lot more of cubing instead for a while.)


 
Pfft, should have stuck with juggling


----------



## 54stickers (Nov 7, 2010)

Was that some sort of "mess" at 7 seconds?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2010)

54stickers said:


> Was that some sort of "mess" at 7 seconds?


That was just really nicely done chops.

I'm jealous, Macky - you're awesome! Some very nice, clean juggling. And as I just learned (since Nationals) to run 4 clubs about as cleanly as you run 5, I have at least a little appreciation for how awesome it is that you can do that. For those who haven't juggled, juggling 5 clubs is about 100 times harder than juggling 4 clubs. Really; I'm not exaggerating. Macky getting 5 clubs down in just six years is quite amazing!


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> That was just really nicely done chops.
> 
> I'm jealous, Macky - you're awesome! Some very nice, clean juggling. And as I just learned (since Nationals) to run 4 clubs about as cleanly as you run 5, I have at least a little appreciation for how awesome it is that you can do that. For those who haven't juggled, juggling 5 clubs is about 100 times harder than juggling 4 clubs. Really; I'm not exaggerating. Macky getting 5 clubs down in *just six years* is quite amazing!



No way! That's insane! learning to juggle that intricately takes six years? I have no doubt it's very challenging but six years?!? I can't juggle anything but I've made the commitment to learn at the very least a simple 3 ball cascade. It seems like it should only take two weeks. 

I get that the clubs are harder because of how they spin you actually have to worry about catching them but if you can juggle everything else that he was juggling(and I'm sure there's more that weren't in the vid) it still takes six years to make the jump form 4 clubs to 5?


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 7, 2010)

This was funny to watch.
Nice, I can't juggle for my life.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> No way! That's insane! learning to juggle that intricately takes six years? I have no doubt it's very challenging but six years?!? I can't juggle anything but I've made the commitment to learn at the very least a simple 3 ball cascade. It seems like it should only take two weeks.
> 
> I get that the clubs are harder because of how they spin you actually have to worry about catching them but if you can juggle everything else that he was juggling(and I'm sure there's more that weren't in the vid) it still takes six years to make the jump form 4 clubs to 5?



I'm sure he didn't work on it hard and regularly for that whole six years. (As he pointed out above, he kind of got a little distracted by a little thing called cubing in the middle of that time.) Some people learn it pretty quickly - if you both have talent and put lots of work into it consistently, you can certainly learn it in much less than six years. But it's certainly not uncommon for it to take that long, and many people do take much longer than that.

It took me about two weeks to get a solid 3 ball cascade. It took me 17 years to get a solid 5 ball cascade. But admittedly, I'm probably one of the slowest 5 ball learners of all time.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow juggling just earned soooo much more respect in my book. I really want to give it a try now. I'll start during Christmas break. Should I get actual juggling balls or can I make due with tennis balls or something similar in the beginning.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Wow juggling just earned soooo much more respect in my book. I really want to give it a try now. I'll start during Christmas break. Should I get actual juggling balls or can I make due with tennis balls or something similar in the beginning.


 
Tennis balls are too light and bounce too much - you can juggle them, and if you do, you'll be really good by the time you learn them, but you won't learn as quickly. Best is probably something like the beanbags that come with the Klutz juggling book, or something similar. Other things that aren't too bad: kooshes (they're a little easier than balls, but not so much so as to really be that harmful to your juggling style), baseballs (I found some for a dollar each at a dollar store), apples or oranges. But if you see juggling balls that aren't too expensive, by all means get them. If you get serious about juggling, you'll eventually want some really nice props someday, but for now, keep it cheap.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, I just googled up juggling balls and was totally clueless. I now know how a non-cuber feels when they stumble upon cubedepot. Any recommendations on a good starters guide and balls that I can throw on my Christmas list?

Edit: I just googled Klutz Juggling and found the book you referenced. I'll see how that works for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2010)

I wish I was up to date on what's out there right now, but I'm really not. Like Macky, I've kind of gotten distracted by cubing. The Klutz juggling book and balls (http://www.klutz.com/book/Juggling-for-the-Complete-Klutz) really isn't that bad of a deal. It won't last you, but it will get you started. You can find things even cheaper if you know what you're looking for, but the problem is that you don't know what you're looking for, so the Klutz book is an easy compromise. Don't spend much until you're sure you're hooked. Then you can go ahead and splurge. It will be a lot like cubing - you'll eventually know all the details if you get bitten by the bug.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah I figured it'd be exactly like cubing. Thanks for the advice I'll give the Klutz Guide a go but I've got a few more cubes to buy before I invest in another insanely addicting hobby.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 7, 2010)

Keep working on that 5 clubs, 5 club tricks are fun stuff.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 7, 2010)

That was really cool, well done.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 7, 2010)

Good Job Macky, twas awesome


----------



## macky (Nov 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm jealous, Macky - you're awesome!


Thank you. That is my goal in life. ^^



freshcuber said:


> No way! That's insane! learning to juggle that intricately takes six years? I have no doubt it's very challenging but six years?!? I can't juggle anything but I've made the commitment to learn at the very least a simple 3 ball cascade. It seems like it should only take two weeks.



If I spent as much time juggling as I did cubing in 2004-2005, I think I could have gotten to where I am now with 5 clubs in a year and a half. But yeah, 5 clubs is A LOT more difficult than 4 clubs. You could probably learn 3-ball cascade in two weeks.

And I'm going to take this quote out of context on purpose:


freshcuber said:


> Yeah I figured it'd be exactly like cubing


Except juggling is so much more difficult (it takes much longer to get good at). And if you're at all the engineer/encyclopeadist/theorist type, one great thing about cubing is that there are still many many low-hanging fruits in speedcubing: theories, guides, softwares to be discovered, written, and shared. Not so much in juggling, except _maybe_ in some passing stuff. Juggling has similar self-improvement/mastery and community aspects as cubing, but not this third aspect that no doubt attracts some cubers.



irontwig said:


> Keep working on that 5 clubs, 5 club tricks are fun stuff.



o_0 do you do 5-club tricks?!


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 9, 2010)

Where the hell was I when this happened? XDDD


----------



## avgdi (Nov 9, 2010)

That's awesome! Great job.

It's kinda weird that there's a juggling video on this forum, because I just randomly decided to learn how to juggle a few days ago.


----------



## Siraj A. (Nov 9, 2010)

Macky = legit


----------



## dubefest (Nov 9, 2010)

I remember watching this. I was very impressed Macky!! It was really cool and the competition was great!


----------

